# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Διατροφή με βάση την ομάδα αίματος

## gpol

*Αλήθεια ή μύθος;* 

Πρόκειται για δίαιτα υποθερμιδική, η οποία βασίζεται «στη διατροφή που ταιριάζει στην ομάδα αίματός σας». 

Διακρίνει τους ανθρώπους σε 4 διαφορετικές κατηγορίες ανάλογα με την ομάδα αίματος που έχουν (δηλαδή, 0, Α, Β, και ΑΒ) και ταυτόχρονα προβαίνει σε διάκριση των τροφών σε δύο κατηγορίες: σ’ εκείνες που λειτουργούν συμπληρωματικά της κάθε ομάδας και σ’ εκείνες που αντιτίθενται σ’ αυτές.

Η ομάδα αίματος αντικατοπτρίζει την εσωτερική χημεία του οργανισμού που σύμφωνα με τον Αμερικάνο Φυσιοπαθολόγο, Peter J. D’ Adamo, οι τροφές που βελτιώνουν την υγεία μας διαφέρουν ανάλογα με την ομάδα αίματός μας. Η ομάδα αίματος ενός ατόμου μπορεί να κάνει φανερή την προδιάθεσή του σε πολλές ασθένειες και να ορίσει την επιλογή ενός συγκεκριμένου διατροφικού προγράμματος ή μιας συγκεκριμένης άσκησης. Ο ίδιος κατέληξε σ’ αυτό το συμπέρασμα έπειτα από πολλές έρευνες, συνεχίζοντας τις μελέτες του πατέρα του James D’ Adamo, χάρη στον οποίο ο Peter J. D’ Adamo υιοθέτησε τη λογική ότι «αυτό που κάνει καλό σε ένα άτομο μπορεί να κάνει  κακό σε ένα άλλο». Ξεκινώντας πρώτος να διαχωρίζει τους ασθενείς του βάσει της ομάδας αίματός τους και παρατηρώντας τις αντιδράσεις τους, κατέληξε στο συμπέρασμα ότι τα άτομα που ανήκαν για παράδειγμα στην ομάδα αίματος Α αντιδρούσαν αρνητικά στις δίαιτες εκείνες που ήταν πλούσιες σε πρωτεΐνες με προέλευση το κόκκινο κρέας, ενώ αντίθετα οι αντιδράσεις τους ήταν πιο θετικές στις δίαιτες που ήταν πλούσιες σε πρωτεΐνες με φυτική προέλευση. 

*Πού οφείλεται το γεγονός ότι κάθε τροφή προκαλεί διαφορετικές αντιδράσεις σε άτομα με διαφορετική ομάδα αίματος;*

Οι τροφές περιέχουν ειδικές ενώσεις πρωτεΐνης και υδατανθράκων, τις λεκτίνες, οι οποίες είναι όμοιες με τα αντιγόνα του ανθρώπου. Έτσι, μόλις καταναλώσουμε μία τροφή με λεκτίνες μη συμβατές με την ομάδα αίματός μας, ο οργανισμός μας αντιμετωπίζει τις ουσίες αυτές ως ξένες με αποτέλεσμα να προσπαθεί να τις εξουδετερώσει, καθώς σ’ ένα ποσοστό 2-5-% οι λεκτίνες διαπερνούν το τοίχωμα του εντέρου και εισέρχονται στο αίμα. Οι τροφές που είναι μη συμβατές με την ομάδα αίματός μας δημιουργούν, σύμφωνα πάντα με τον εμπνευστή της δίαιτας, προβλήματα στην πέψη, στην παραγωγή της ινσουλίνης και γενικότερα στη διατήρηση της ισορροπίας των ορμονών μας επιβραδύνοντας ταυτόχρονα το μεταβολισμό μας.

*Τι εγγυάται;*

Η δίαιτα με βάση την ομάδα αίματος εγγυάται απώλεια βάρους, αφού συνίσταται σε πρόσληψη λίγων θερμίδων και καύση περισσότερων θερμίδων από εκείνων που προσλαμβάνονται.


*Ομάδα αίματος 0* 


Ο D’ Adamo υποστηρίζει ότι τα άτομα αυτής της ομάδας είναι «κυνηγοί, αυτάρκεις, ηγέτες και τρώνε πολύ κρέας», επομένως το διαιτολόγιό τους οφείλει να είναι πλούσιο σε κρέας.

Η ομάδα αίματος 0 είναι η πιο παλιά και διαδεδομένη ομάδα και αντιστοιχεί στον άνθρωπο κυνηγό και τροφοσυλλέκτη. Τα άτομα που ανήκουν σ’ αυτήν την ομάδα διαθέτουν ένα ισχυρό και ανθεκτικό ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα, ενώ εξίσου ανθεκτικό φαίνεται να είναι και το πεπτικό τους σύστημα. Το αρνητικό των ατόμων αυτών είναι ότι έχουν προδιάθεση σε ορισμένες αλλεργίες και τάση παχυσαρκίας και κατακράτησης υγρών, ενώ δεν είναι λίγες εκείνες οι φορές που υποφέρουν από υποθυρεοειδισμό, μυϊκές κράμπες και έλλειψη συγκέντρωσης.
Γενικότερα, όσον αφορά στη ψυχοσύνθεση των ατόμων αυτών, μπορεί να ειπωθεί ότι χαρακτηρίζονται από εξωστρέφεια, εκφραστικότητα, αποφασιστικότητα και ευερεθιστότητα.

*Ποιες τροφές ταιριάζουν στην ομάδα 0;*

Στην εν λόγω ομάδα ταιριάζει το κρέας, τα πουλερικά και τα ψάρια (π.χ. ρέγγα, μπακαλιάρος, σκουμπρί) που σε συνδυασμό με πράσινα φυλλώδη λαχανικά συνιστούν την ιδανική διατροφή για τα άτομα αυτής της ομάδας.
Εάν ανήκετε σ’ αυτή την ομάδα, πρέπει να καταναλώνετε με μέτρο τα δημητριακά, το ψωμί και τα όσπρια, καθώς το πεπτικό σας σύστημα δε μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί αποτελεσματικά στο συγκεκριμένο είδος τροφών.
Σε περίπτωση τέλος που εφαρμόζετε κάποια δίαιτα, καλό είναι να αφαιρέσετε από τη διατροφή σας το κουνουπίδι, τα λαχανάκια Βρυξελλών, το λάχανο (κόκκινο και άσπρο), τις φακές και τα σιτηρά.
Φροντίστε τέλος, να εντάξετε τη σωματική άσκηση στη ζωή σας αφιερώνοντας μία ώρα τουλάχιστον επί 3 φορές την εβδομάδα σε κάποια αεροβική δραστηριότητα (π.χ. περίπατο ή ελαφρύ τρέξιμο).

Τα άτομα της ομάδας Ο χρειάζονται ζωικές πρωτεΐνες. Ακολουθώντας τη δίαιτα της ομάδας σας θα χάσετε αρκετά κιλά περιορίζοντας την κατανάλωση σιτηρών, ψωμιού και οσπρίων. Ο κύριος παράγοντας που προκαλεί αύξηση βάρους στην ομάδα σας είναι η γλουτένη (υπάρχει στο φύτρο σταριού και τα προϊόντα από πλήρες στάρι). 

Απαραίτητα συμπληρώματα: Βιταμίνες Β και Κ, ασβέστιο, ιώδιο, γλυκύρριζα, φύκια kelp. 

*Τροφές που σας ωφελούν* 

*Φρούτα*  Σύκα, φρέσκα δαμάσκηνα. 

*Χυμοί*  Για αρχή προτιμήστε χυμούς από πράσινα λαχανικά. Αργότερα: Μαύρο κεράσι, ανανάς, δαμάσκηνα. 

*Χορταρικά*  Αγκινάρες, μπρόκολο, ραδίκια, πράσα, μαρούλια, μπάμιες, κρεμμύδια, μαϊντανός, σπανάκι. 

*Δημητριακά* Αποφύγετέ τα στην αρχή. 

*Όσπρια*  Μαυρομάτικα φασόλια. 

*Ξηροί καρποί*  Κολοκυθόσποροι, καρύδια. 

*Έλαια*  Λινέλαιο, ελαιόλαδο (ψυχρής πίεσης). 

*Γαλακτοκομικά*  Αποφύγετέ τα στην αρχή. 

*Κρεατικά - Ψάρια*   Βοδινό, αρνί, συκώτι, μοσχάρι, μπακαλιάρος, μπαρμπούνι, ξιφίας, γλώσσα. 

*Ουδέτερες τροφές*

*Φρούτα*  Μήλα, βερίκοκα, μπανάνες, κεράσια, χουρμάδες, γκρέιπφρουτ, σταφύλια, ακτινίδια, λεμόνια, πεπόνι, καρπούζι, νεκταρίνια, ροδάκινα, αχλάδια, λωτός, ανανάς. 

*Χυμοί*  Βερίκοκο, καρότο, σέλινο, αγγούρι, σταφύλι, γκρέιπφρουτ, παπάγια, ντομάτα, λεμόνι. 

*Χορταρικά*  Ρόκα, σπαράγγια, παντζάρια, καρότα, σέλινο, κόλιαντρο, αγγούρια, άνηθος, αντίδια, μαρούλια, κρεμμύδια, πράσινες πιπεριές, ραπανάκια, κολοκύθια, ντομάτες. 

*Δημητριακά*  Κριθάρι, κεχρί, ακατέργαστο ρύζι. 

*Όσπρια*  Φασόλια, φάβα, ρεβίθια, γίγαντες, μπιζέλια. 

*Ξηροί καρποί*  Αμύγδαλα, φουντούκια, κουκουνάρια, σουσάμι (και ταχίνι), ηλιόσποροι. 

*Έλαια*  Σησαμέλαιο, μουρουνέλαιο. 

*Γαλακτοκομικά*  Βούτυρο, φέτα, κατσικίσιο τυρί, γάλα. 

*Κρεατικά - ψάρια*  Κοτόπουλο, πάπια, λαγός, γαλοπούλα, τόνος, μύδια, γαρίδες, γόπες, καλαμάρια. 

*Τροφές που πρέπει να αποφεύγετε* 

*Φρούτα*  Ινδική καρύδα, μαύρα βατόμουρα, πεπόνι ισραηλιτικό, πορτοκάλια, φράουλες, μανταρίνια. 

*Χυμοί*  Μήλο, λάχανο, πορτοκάλι. 

*Χορταρικά*  Λάχανο κόκκινο και πράσινο, κουνουπίδι, καλαμπόκι, μελιτζάνες, μανιτάρια, βρούβες, πατάτες. 

*Δημητριακά*  Καλαμπόκι, βρόμη, σιτάρι, ψωμί σταρένιο. 

*Όσπρια*  Φακές. 

*Ξηροί καρποί*  Κάσιους, φιστίκια (και φιστικοβούτυρο). 

*Έλαια* Αραβοσιτέλαιο, βαμβακέλαιο, φιστικέλαιο. 

*Γαλακτοκομικά*  Ροκφόρ, γκούντα, παγωτό, κεφίρ, κατσικίσιο γάλα, γιαούρτι. 

*Κρεατικά - ψάρι*  Μπέικον, σολομός καπνιστός, χταπόδι. 

*Ti σας παχαίνει:*  Γλουτένη σταριού, καλαμπόκι, φασόλια, φακές, λάχανο, κουνουπίδι, φύλλα σιναπιού. 

*Τι σας αδυνατίζει:*  Φύκια, θαλασσινά, ιωδιωμένο αλάτι, συκώτι, κόκκινο κρέας, κατσαρό λάχανο, σπανάκι, μπρόκολο.


*Ομάδα αίματος Α*


Πρόκειται για την πιο διαδεδομένη ομάδα αίματος μεταξύ των κατοίκων της Δυτικής Ευρώπης, ενώ τα άτομα που ανήκουν σ’ αυτή χαρακτηρίζονται από ευαισθησία στο πεπτικό σύστημα και δυσκολία στη διάκριση των πρωτεϊνών και των ζωικών λιπών. Αντίθετα, ανταποκρίνονται αρκετά καλά απέναντι στους υδατάνθρακες. Εκείνοι που ανήκουν σ’ αυτή την ομάδα είναι «γεωργοί και καλλιεργητές και τρώνε συνήθως δημητριακά», οπότε ο D’ Adamo τους συνιστά δίαιτα με ελάχιστο κρέας.

Όσον αφορά στη ψυχοσύνθεσή τους, αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι είναι άτομα εσωστρεφή, τελειομανή, τακτικά, συνεργάσιμα, ευαίσθητα στις ανάγκες των συνανθρώπων τους, αλλά με προδιάθεση στο στρες.

*Ποιες τροφές ταιριάζουν στην ομάδα Α;*

Στην ομάδα Α ταιριάζουν τα λαχανικά, το τοφού, το ψάρι, τα θαλασσινά, τα φρούτα και τα δημητριακά. Αντίθετα, το σιτάρι και τα παράγωγά του πρέπει να καταναλώνονται με μέτρο, διότι ενδέχεται να προκαλέσουν περίσσεια οξύτητα στους μυς, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει δυσχερέστερο το έργο της καύσης των θερμίδων. Καλό είναι επίσης να αποφεύγεται το κρέας διότι ευνοεί την πρόκληση παχυσαρκίας, καθώς επίσης τα φασόλια και τα γαλακτοκομικά προϊόντα, διότι επιβραδύνουν το μεταβολισμό.

Σε περίπτωση, τέλος που ακολουθείτε κάποια δίαιτα, προτιμήστε τον ανανά και τις τροφές με σόγια, διότι μεταβολίζονται εύκολα.

Τα άτομα με ομάδα αίματος Α χρειάζονται φυτοφαγική διατροφή για να παραμείνουν λεπτά και παραγωγικά. Με τη δίαιτα της ομάδας Α θα αδυνατίσετε με φυσικό τρόπο. Αν έχετε συνηθίσει να τρώτε κρέας, θα χάσετε βάρος μάλλον γρήγορα στην αρχή, ενώ με την φυτοφαγική διατροφή θα αποκλείετε τις τοξικές τροφές.

Απαραίτητα συμπληρώματα: Βιταμίνη C, βιταμίνη Β12, φολικό οξύ, βιταμίνη Ε, κράταιγος, εχινάκεια, γαϊδουράγκαθο.
*Τροφές που σας ωφελούν*

*Φρούτα*  Σύκα, κεράσια, βερίκοκα, ανανάς, φρέσκα δαμάσκηνα, γκρέιπφρουτ, λεμόνια.

*Χυμοί*  Βερίκοκο, καρότο, σέλινο, κεράσι, γκρέιπφρουτ, ανανάς, δαμάσκηνο, νερό με λεμόνι.

*Χορταρικά*  Αγκινάρες, παντζαρόφυλλα, μπρόκολα, καρότα, ακτινίδια, ραδίκια, σκόρδα, πράσα, μαρούλια, μπάμιες, κρεμμύδια, μαϊντανός, κολοκύθα, σπανάκι, σέσκουλα.

*Δημητριακά*  Αμάραντος, φαγόπυρο.

*Όσπρια*  Κόκκινα μικρά, μαύρα, μαυρομάτικα φασόλια, φακές.

*Ξηροί καρποί*  Φιστίκια (και φιστικοβούτυρο), κολοκυθόσποροι.

*Έλαια*  Λινέλαιο, ελαιόλαδο.

*Γαλακτοκομικά*  Προσθέστε τα αργότερα και στην αρχή αντικαταστήστε τα με γάλα και τυρί σόγιας.

*Κρεατικά - Ψάρια*  Στην αρχή καθόλου.

*Ουδέτερες τροφές*

*Φρούτα*  Μήλα, χουρμάδες, σταφύλια, ακτινίδια, πεπόνι, καρπούζι, ροδάκινα, νεκταρίνια, αχλάδια, λωτοί, ρόδια, φραγκόσυκα, φράουλες.

*Χυμοί*  Μήλο, λάχανο, αγγούρι, σταφύλι, μαϊντανός, σπανάκι, ραδίκι, παντζαρόφυλλο, σέσκουλο.

*Χορταρικά*  Ρόκα, σπαράγγια, αβοκάντο, παντζάρια, κουνουπίδι, σέλινο, καλαμπόκι, αγγούρια, αντίδια, σινάπι, κρεμμυδάκια, ραπανάκια, λαχανάκια Βρυξελών, κολοκύθια, κάρδαμο.

*Δημητριακά*  Κριθάρι, κεχρί, βρόμη (κουάκερ), ακατέργαστο ρύζι.

*Όσπρια*  Κουκιά, άσπρα φασόλια, μπιζέλια.

*Ξηροί καρποί*  Αμύγδαλα, κάστανα, φουντούκια, σουσάμι, ταχίνι, ηλιόσποροι, καρύδια.

*Έλαια*  Μουρουνέλαιο.

*Γαλακτοκομικά*  Φέτα, τυρί κατσίκας, γάλα κατσίκας, κεφίρ, γιαούρτι.

*Κρεατικά - Ψάρια*  Ψάρια 1-4 φορές την εβδομάδα. Κρέας: 0 - 3 φορές την εβδομάδα. Κοτόπουλο, γαλοπούλα, μπακαλιάρος, σαρδέλα, σολομός, μπαρμπούνι, πέστροφα, σαλιγκάρια.

*Τροφές που πρέπει να αποφεύγετε*

*Φρούτα*  Μπανάνα, μανταρίνι, καρύδα, πεπόνι, παπάγια.

*Χυμοί*  Πορτοκάλι, ντομάτα, παπάγια.

*Χορταρικά*  Λάχανο, μελιτζάνες, μανιτάρια, πράσινες πιπεριές, καυτερές πιπεριές, πατάτες, ντομάτες, γλυκοπατάτα.

*Δημητριακά*  Σιτάρι, φαρίνες, ψωμί σιταρένιο, μακαρόνια.

*Όσπρια*  Ρεβίθια, φασόλια γίγαντες.

*Ξηροί καρποί*  Κάσιους, φιστίκια Αιγίνης.

*Έλαια*   Καλαμποκέλαιο, βαμβακέλαιο, φιστικέλαιο, σουσαμέλαιο.

*Γαλακτοκομικά*  Τυρί τσένταρ, ροκφόρ, κότατζ, βούτυρο, παγωτά, γάλα.

*Κρεατικά - Ψάρια*  Μπέικον, βοδινό, πάπια, χήνα, αρνί, συκωτάκια, χοιρινό, ζαμπόν, λαγός, αντσούγια, χαβιάρι, μύδια, καβούρια, αστακός, χταπόδι, γαρίδες, καλαμάρια.

*Τι σας παχαίνει:*   Κρέας, γαλακτοκομικά, σιτάρι (σε μεγάλες ποσότητες), φασόλια.

*Τι σας αδυνατίζει:*  Φυτικά έλαια, προϊόντα σόγιας, λαχανικά, ανανάς.


*Ομάδα αίματος Β*


Εκείνοι που έχουν ομάδα αίματος Β είναι «νομάδες, τρώνε απ όλα, είναι δημιουργικοί, ισορροπημένοι και ευέλικτοι».

Τα άτομα αυτής της ομάδας διαθέτουν ισχυρό πεπτικό σύστημα, το οποίο μπορεί και επεξεργάζεται εξίσου καλά τόσο τις πρωτεΐνες, όσο και τους υδατάνθρακες. Ισχυρό είναι επίσης και το ανοσοποιητικό τους σύστημα, καθώς μένει ανεπηρέαστο από τις διατροφικές και κλιματολογικές συνθήκες. Το αρνητικό όσων ανήκουν σ’ αυτή την ομάδα είναι ότι έχουν προδιάθεση στο στρες, σε ψυχολογικές διαταραχές και σε διάφορες χρόνιες παθήσεις, όπως είναι για παράδειγμα ο διαβήτης.

Όσον αφορά στη ψυχοσύνθεσή τους, είναι αντικομφορμιστές, ανεξάρτητοι, αυθόρμητοι, οργανωτικοί, συναισθηματικοί, ελάχιστα φιλόδοξοι, άλλοτε εσωστρεφείς και άλλοτε εξωστρεφείς.

*Ποιες τροφές ταιριάζουν στην ομάδα Β;*

Οι τροφές εκείνες που ενδείκνυνται για τα άτομα που ανήκουν σ’ αυτή την ομάδα είναι τα οπωρικά, τα γαλακτοκομικά και το κρέας. Μπορούν άφοβα να καταναλώνουν τυρί, ακόμη κι όταν βρίσκονται σε περίοδο δίαιτας. Άλλωστε, μία ισορροπημένη ποσότητα τυριού ευνοεί τη διαδικασία της πέψης και το μεταβολισμό.Ωστόσο, σε περίοδο δίαιτας, καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται το κοτόπουλο και το χοιρινό, τα οστρακοειδή και τα μαλάκια, το κριθάρι, το σιτάρι και η σίκαλη.

Για ‘σας που ανήκετε σ’ αυτή την ομάδα, ενδείκνυται μέτρια σωματική άσκηση που δεν επιφέρει κόπωση σε συνδυασμό με πνευματική άσκηση. Για το λόγο αυτό, μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε Yoga ή Tai Chi.

Χρειάζεστε ισορροπία ανάμεσα στη σωματική και τη νοητική δραστηριότητα για να παραμένετε λεπτοί και ικανοί. Η ομάδα σας έχει χαρακτηριστεί ιδιοσυγκρασιακή με εντελώς «χαμαιλεοντικά» χαρακτηριστικά. Οι σημαντικότεροι παράγοντες αύξησης βάρους είναι το καλαμπόκι, το φαγόπυρο, οι φακές, τα φιστίκια και το σουσάμι. Μια μέτρια κατανάλωση γαλακτοκομικών (προσοχή στις θερμίδες) σας βοηθά να επιτύχετε τη μεταβολική ισορροπία.

Απαραίτητα συμπληρώματα: Μαγνήσιο, γλυκύρριζα, γκίνγκο, λεκιθίνη.

* Τροφές που σας ωφελούν*

*Φρούτα*  Μπανάνες, σταφύλια, ανανάς, δαμάσκηνα.

*Χυμοί*  Προσθέστε τους αργότερα. Τώρα προτιμήστε ένα χυμό με μαρούλι, καρότο, μήλο, μαϊντανό.

*Χορταρικά*  Παντζάρια, μπρόκολο, κουνουπίδι, κόκκινο και άσπρο λάχανο, καρότα, μελιτζάνες, μαϊντανός, πράσινες - κόκκινες και καυτερές πιπεριές, γλυκοπατάτες.

*Δημητριακά*  Κεχρί, βρόμη, ακατέργαστο ρύζι μπασμάτι.

*Όσπρια*  (Εάν σας φουσκώνουν, αποφύγετέ τα.) Κοκκινοφάσολα, γίγαντες, ξερή σόγια.

*Ξηροί καρποί*  Αποφύγετέ τους στην αρχή.

*Έλαια*  Ελαιόλαδο.

*Γαλακτοκομικά*  Προσθέστε τα μετά τον πρώτο μήνα. Αργότερα: Φέτα, τυρί και γάλα κατσίκας, γιαούρτι με φρούτα, παγωτό γιαουρτιού.

*Κρέας - Ψάρια*  Στην αρχή 3 φορές την εβδομάδα μικρά ψάρια της εποχής, 1 φορά την εβδομάδα αρνί ή κατσίκι. Αργότερα: Σαρδέλα, πέστροφα, γλώσσα, χαβιάρι, αρνί, λαγός, ελάφι, κατσίκι.

*Ουδέτερες τροφές* 

*Φρούτα*  Μήλα, βερίκοκα, ούρα, κεράσια, χουρμάδες, σύκα, γκρέιπφρουτ, ακτινίδια, λεμόνια, πεπόνια, καρπούζι, νεκταρίνι, ροδάκινα, αχλάδια, πορτοκάλια, μανταρίνια, βατόμουρα, φράουλες.

*Χυμοί*  Μήλο, βερίκοκο, καρότο, σέλινο, κεράσι, αγγούρι, γκρέιπφρουτ, πορτοκάλι, δαμάσκηνο, νερό με λεμόνι.

*Χορταρικά*  Ρόκα, σπαράγγια, σέλινο, αγγούρι, ραδίκι, άνηθος, αντίδια, σκόρδο, τζίντζερ, ρέβες, πράσα, μαρούλια, μανιτάρια, μπάμιες, κρεμμύδια, πατάτες, φύκια, σπανάκι, κολοκύθια, λάχανα, γλιστρίδα.

*Δημητριακά*  Ρυζάλευρο.

*Όσπρια*   Φάβα, μπιζέλια, φασόλια.

*Ξηροί καρποί*  Αμύγδαλα, κάστανα, βραζιλιάνικα καρύδια.

*Έλαια*   Λινέλαιο, μουρουνέλαιο.

*Γαλακτοκομικα*  Μυζήθρα, βούτυρο, τυρί τσένταρ, γάλα.

*Κρέας - Ψάρια*  Τόνος, μπαρμπούνι, γόπες, λυθρίνια, καλαμάρι, ξιφίας, βοδινό, συκώτι, φασιανός, γαλοπούλα, μοσχάρι.

*Τροφές που πρέπει να αποφεύγετε*

*Φρούτα*  Λωτός, ρόδια, φραγκόσυκα.

*Χυμοί*  Ντομάτα.

*Χορταρικά*  Ραπανάκια, ντομάτες, αγκινάρες, αβοκάντο, κολοκύθα.

*Δημητριακά*  Κριθάρι, φαγόπυρο, καλαμποκάλευρο, σίκαλη, σιτάρι.

*Όσπρια*  Μαύρα φασόλια, ρεβίθια, φακές, μαυρομάτικα. 

*Ξηροί καρποί*  Κάσιους, φουντούκια, κουκουνάρια, φιστίκια Αιγίνης, κολοκυθόσποροι, σουσάμι, ηλιόσποροι.

*Έλαια*  Καλαμποκέλαιο, βαμβακέλαιο, φιστικέλαιο, σησαμέλαιο, ηλιέλαιο.

*Γαλακτοκομικά*  Λιπαρά τυριά, παγωτό, ροκφόρ.

*Κρέας - Ψάρια*  Σολομός, καβούρια, αστακός, μύδια, χταπόδια, γαρίδες, σαλιγκάρια, πέρκα, μπέικον, κοτόπουλο, πάπια χήνες, ορτύκια, ζαμπόν, χοιρινό.

*Τι σας παχαίνει:*  Καλαμπόκι, φακές, ξηροί καρποί, σιτάρι.

*Τι σας αδυνατίζει:*  Πράσινα λαχανικά, κρέας, αβγά, συκώτι.


*Ομάδα αίματος ΑΒ*


Εκείνοι που ανήκουν στην ομάδα ΑΒ είναι «αινιγματικοί και μπορεί να τρώνε σαν τους Α ή σαν τους Β». Η συγκεκριμένη ομάδα αίματος είναι η πιο «νεανική» ομάδα και για το λόγο αυτό είναι και η λιγότερο διαδεδομένη. Μάλιστα μόνο το 5% των ανθρώπων παγκοσμίως έχει αυτό τον τύπο αίματος.

Το πεπτικό σύστημα των ατόμων αυτών είναι ευαίσθητο, σε αντίθεση με το ανοσοποιητικό τους που μπορεί και παράγει ειδικά αντισώματα ενάντια στα βακτήρια, με αποτέλεσμα να μην αντιδρούν αλλεργικά σε σχέση με τα άτομα που ανήκουν σε άλλες ομάδες αίματος.

Όσον αφορά στη ψυχοσύνθεσή τους, τα άτομα αυτής της ομάδας είναι ευαίσθητα, εσωστρεφή, μυστηριώδη και ευερέθιστα, ενώ παράλληλα διαθέτουν ισχυρό ένστικτο και αυτοπεποίθηση. Επιπλέον, αντιμετωπίζουν πιο αποτελεσματικά το στρες όταν βρίσκονται σε κίνηση και εξασκούν κάποια φυσική δραστηριότητα.

*Ποιες τροφές ταιριάζουν στην ομάδα ΑΒ;*

Ο τύπος ΑΒ μοιάζει αρκετά με αυτόν της Α κι επομένως του ταιριάζει περισσότερο ένα διατροφικό πρόγραμμα με βάση τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά. Η ιδανική γι’ αυτόν διατροφή με σκοπό την απόκτηση του ιδανικού βάρους πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει τον ανανά, το ψάρι, τις πράσινες σαλάτες, το γάλα και τα γαλακτοκομικά.

Εάν βρίσκεστε σε περίοδο δίαιτας, αποφύγετε την κατανάλωση κρέατος, διότι το στομάχι σας παράγει μικρές ποσότητες γαστρικού οξέος, οι οποίες δεν επαρκούν για τη σωστή πέψη της τροφής. Γενικότερα, όμως, πρέπει να αποφεύγετε την κατανάλωση του κόκκινου κρέατος, των ρεβιθιών, των φασολιών, του καλαμποκιού και των σπόρων.

Όσον αφορά τη σωματική άσκηση που μπορείτε να ασκήσετε, προτιμήστε γιόγκα σε συνδυασμό με τζόκιγκ ή στρέτσιγκ, δηλαδή δραστηριότητες που προσφέρουν χαλάρωση και ταυτόχρονα έντονη φυσική άσκηση.

Η ομάδα ΑΒ είναι σπάνια και βιολογικά πολύπλοκη. Τα άτομα της ομάδας αυτής μοιάζουν μερικές φορές με εκείνα της Α, μερικές φορές με της Β και άλλες φορές σαν ένας συνδυασμός και των δύο. Έτσι, το διαιτολόγιό σας απαιτεί προσοχή και για να αδυνατίσετε πρέπει να τρώτε μικρές ποσότητες κρεατικών που συμπληρώνονται με λαχανικά και τόφου. Προσοχή επίσης στη γλουτένη.

Απαραίτητα συμπληρώματα: Βιταμίνη C, κράταιγος, εχινάκεια, βαλεριάνα, γαϊδουράγκαθο.

*Τροφές που σας ωφελούν*

*Φρούτα*: Κεράσια, σύκα, σταφύλια, ακτινίδια, ανανάς, δαμάσκηνα.

*Χυμοί*: Λάχανο, καρότο, σέλινο, κεράσι, σταφύλι.

*Χορταρικά*: Παντζάρια, μπρόκολο, κουνουπίδι, σέλινο, αγγούρι, ραδίκια, μελιτζάνες, γλυκοπατάτες, μαϊντανός.

*Δημητριακά*: Κεχρί, βρόμη, ρύζι.

*Όσπρια*: Φακές, κόκκινα φασόλια.

*Ξηροί καρποί*: Φιστίκια (και φιστικοβούτυρο), καρύδια.

*Έλαια*: Ελαιόλαδο.

*Γαλακτοκομικά*: Τυρί κρέμα, φέτα, τυρί και γάλα κατσίκας, κεφίρ, γιαούρτι.

*Κρεατικά - Ψάρια*: Αρνί, λαγός, γαλοπούλα, τόνος, μπακαλιάρος, πέστροφα, σολομός, μπαρμπούνι, σαρδέλες.

*Ουδέτερες τροφές*

*Φρούτα*  Μήλα, βερίκοκα, πεπόνι, νεκταρίνια, ροδάκινα, αχλάδια, φράουλες, μανταρίνια.

*Χυμοί*  Μήλο, βερίκοκο, αγγούρι, γκρέιπφρουτ, ανανάς, δαμάσκηνο, νερό με λεμόνι.

*Χορταρικά*  Σπαράγγια, κρεμμύδια, σπανάκι, ντομάτα, μαρούλι, ρόκα, λάχανο, καρότο, αντίδια, πράσα, μπάμιες, πατάτες, κολοκύθα, γλιστρίδα, κολοκυθάκια.

*Δημητριακά*  Κριθάρι, σιτάρι.

*Όσπρια*  Πράσινα και άσπρα φασόλια, μπιζέλια, φακές.

*Ξηροί καρποί*  Αμύγδαλα, φιστίκια Βραζιλίας, κάσιους.

*Έλαια*  Λινέλαιο, φιστικέλαιο, μουρουνέλαιο.

*Γαλακτοκομικά*  Τυρί τσένταρ, γάλα 2%, τυρόγαλα.

*Κρεατικά-Ψάρια*  Συκώτι φασιανός, χαβιάρι, μύδια, γόπες, γλώσσα, καλαμάρι, ξιφίας.

*Τροφές που πρέπει να αποφεύγετε*

*Φρούτα*  Μπανάνες, καρύδα, πορτοκάλι, λωτός, ρόδια.

*Χυμοί*  Πορτοκάλι.

*Χορταρικά*  Αγκινάρες, γίγαντες, πιπεριές, ραπανάκια.

*Δημητριακά*  Φαγόπυρο, καλαμπόκι.

*Όσπρια*  Φάβα, ρεβίθια, φασόλια, μαυρομάτικα.

*Ξηροί Καρποί*  Φουντούκια, κολοκυθόσποροι, σουσάμι (και ταχίνι).

*Έλαια*  Αραβοσιτέλαιο, βαμβακέλαιο, σησαμέλαιο, ηλιέλαιο.

*Γαλακτοκομικά*  Ροκφόρ, φρέσκο βούτυρο, ξινόγαλο, παρμεζάνα, παγωτό, ολόπαχο γάλα.

*Κρεατικά - Ψάρια*  Μπέικον, βοδινό, κοτόπουλο, πάπια, ζαμπόν, χοιρινό, ελάφι, πέρδικες, μοσχάρι, αστακός, χταπόδι, γαρίδες, καπνιστός σολομός.

*Τι σας παχαίνει:*  Κόκκινο κρέας, μαύρα φασόλια, καλαμπόκι, σιτάρι.

*Τι σας αδυνατίζει:*Ψάρια, γαλακτοκομικά, πράσινα λαχανικά, ανανάς.


*Η αντίθετη άποψη* 

Άτομα υπέρβαρα ή παχύσαρκα έχουν προσπαθήσει επιτυχώς ή ανεπιτυχώς παραπάνω από 1 φορά για να μειώσουν το βάρος τους, ενώ η συντήρηση του ιδανικού τους βάρους είναι μια ακόμη πιο δύσκολη υπόθεση. Αυτή η κατάσταση <σπρώχνει> πολύ κόσμο να ακολουθήσει δίαιτες διαφορετικές (ανορθόδοξες) από αυτές που συστήνουν οι επίσημοι σύλλογοι διαιτολόγων. 

Στο παρελθόν, στον βωμό της γρήγορης απώλειας βάρους εφαρμόζονταν ανορθόδοξα διαιτητικά σχήματα, όπως χημικές δίαιτες, δίαιτες αποτοξίνωσης κ.α., με αποτέλεσμα την απώλεια κυρίως μυϊκής μάζας, υγρών κα λιγότερο του λιπώδους ιστού. Αυτό ο τρόπος αδυνατίσματος δεν ήταν μόνιμος και γι΄ αυτό παρουσιάστηκε το φαινόμενο <γιο-γιο>, δηλαδή η προσθήκη όλου του απολεσθέντος βάρους [συχνά περισσότερου]. Σήμερα η κατάσταση αυτή έχει εξελιχθεί, έχοντας προταθεί πολλά νέα διατροφικά σχήματα. Κάποια από αυτά δεν ενέχουν μεγάλους κινδύνους για την υγεία του οργανισμού. Η δίαιτα με βάση την ομάδα αίματος συγκαταλέγεται σε αυτές που μπορεί να προκαλέσουν σοβαρά προβλήματα δυσθρεψίας και υγείας στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό, αφού δεν υφίσταται επιστημονικής τεκμηρίωσης. 

*Ενδεικτικά σχολιάζονται ορισμένα από τα σημεία που προτείνει αυτή η δίαιτα:* 

Άτομα με ομάδα αίματος 0 (το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του πληθυσμού) πρέπει να καταναλώνουν πολύ κρέας σύμφωνα με τον D’ adamo. Υπάρχουν έρευνες που δείχνουν ότι η υπερκατανάλωση κρέατος είναι υπεύθυνη για δυσλιπιδαιμίες, καρκίνοι του πεπτικού κ.λ.π. Άτομα που έχουν υψηλή χοληστερίνη με ομάδα αίματος 0 μπορούν να καταναλώνουν συχνά κρέας; 

Άτομα με ομάδα αίματος Α πρέπει να αποφεύγουν τα γαλακτοκομικά, που αποτελούν βασική πηγή ασβεστίου στην διατροφή μας. Για τα βρέφη, τα παιδιά, και εγκύους που χρειάζονται αυξημένες ποσότητες ασβεστίου, ποιες άλλες πηγές ισάξιες [ποσότητα, βαθμός απορρόφησης] με τα γαλακτοκομικά, μπορούν να τα αντικαταστήσουν; 

Άτομα με ομάδα αίματος Β πρέπει να αποφεύγουν τροφές που περιέχουν το κριθάρι, το σιτάρι και τη σίκαλη. Τροφές τέτοιες μας παρέχουν ενέργεια και πολλά χρήσιμα για τον οργανισμό μας, μέταλλα και βιταμίνες. Αποκλείοντας βασικές κατηγορίες τροφών δεν έχει επίπτωση στην υγεία του οργανισμού μας; 

Άτομα με ομάδα αίματος ΑΒ (πιο σπάνια στον πληθυσμό) πρέπει να ελαττώσουν την κατανάλωση του κρέατος και των οσπρίων. Άτομα με αναιμία και με αυτόν τον τύπο αίματος δεν πρέπει να καταναλώνουν κόκκινο κρέας, αλλά να προσλαμβάνουν το σίδηρο μόνο από φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα; 

Σύμφωνα με αυτά που υποστηρίζει η δίαιτα με βάση την ομάδα αίματος, στα όσπρια υπάρχουν οι λεκτίνες, οι οποίες μπορούν να προκαλέσουν βλάβη στον μυϊκό ιστό του ατόμων με ομάδα αίματος 0, ΑΒ. Οι λεκτίνες, πρωτεϊνικά μόρια, που βρίσκονται στην πλειονότητα των φυτικών τροφών και ιδιαίτερα στα όσπρια παρουσιάζουν πράγματι ισχυρή αλλεργιογόνο δράση. Το μούλιασμα των οσπρίων όμως καταστρέφει τα 2/3 των λεκτίνων τους, ενώ η το βράσιμο τους <εξουδετερώνει> κάθε ίχνος λεκτίνης που έχει μείνει. Άρα καταρρίπτεται και αυτός ο ισχυρισμός. 

Η λύση είναι απλή και το μέλλον εξαρτάται από εμάς, αφού έγκειται στην αλλαγή των διατροφικών μας συνηθειών και στην υιοθέτηση του μοντέλου της παραδοσιακής Μεσογειακής Διατροφής. 

Μια τέτοια διατροφή έκτος του ότι δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα γιατί είναι πολύ περιοριστική, δεν είναι ισορροπημένη σε θρεπτικά συστατικά αφού αποκλείονται ορισμένα τρόφιμα. Είναι γνωστό ότι για να μπορέσει μια γυναίκα να διατηρήσει την οστική της μάζα σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα και να αποφύγει την οστεοπόρωση θα πρέπει να παίρνει τουλάχιστον δύο μερίδες ασβεστίου καθημερινά. Με βάση όμως την παραπάνω θεωρία τα γαλακτοκομικά απαγορεύονται για τα άτομα με ομάδα αίματος Ο και Α. Έτσι τα άτομα αυτά για να χάσουν βάρος θα πρέπει να πάθουν οστεοπόρωση, γιατί είναι ευνόητο ότι δεν μπορούν για μια ζωή να παίρνουν συμπληρώματα ασβεστίου. Επίσης τα άτομα με ομάδα αίματος Α καθώς και αυτά με ΑΒ θα πρέπει να αποφεύγουν και το κρέας .Τι γίνεται όμως στην περίπτωση που ένα άτομο έχει αναιμία και μεγάλη ποσότητα αιμικού σιδήρου, που είναι η μορφή εκείνη του σιδήρου που απορροφάται σε μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό από τον οργανισμό, βρίσκεται στα κόκκινα κρέατα; Παρατηρούμε δηλαδή ότι μια τέτοια διατροφή δεν είναι προσαρμοσμένη στις ιδιαίτερες ανάγκες ή παθήσεις του κάθε ατόμου. 

Μια ακόμα παρατήρηση για αυτή την κλινικά αστήρικτη μέθοδο αδυνατίσματος. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που σύμφωνα με αυτή την μέθοδο δεν μπορούν να φάνε όσπρια γιατί οι λεκτίνες που περιέχουν θα τους προκαλέσουν πρόβλημα. Μύθος. Οι λεκτίνες αποδεδειγμένα μειώνονται δραστικά με το βράσιμο και την αλλαγή του νερού. 

Υπάρχουν μεγάλα τμήματα πληθυσμού που δεν έχουν μεγάλη ποικιλία στο διατροφικό τους πλάνο για λόγους γεωγραφικούς (ζουν σε άνυνδρες περιοχές ή σε περιοχές που δεν καλλιεργούνται εύκολα), θρησκευτικούς ή και οικονομικούς. Για παράδειγμα υποσιτισμένοι πληθυσμοί σιτίζονται κύρια με σιτάρι ή χυλό δημητριακών. Αν ίσχυαν οι θεωρίες των τροφικών αλλεργιών ή της διατροφής με βάση την ομάδα αίματος τότε θα βρίσκαμε άτομα με ασυμβατότητα μεταξύ τροφής και ομάδας αίματος που θα ήταν παχύσαρκα. 

Άλλες απαιτήσεις σε θρεπτικά συστατικά χρειάζεται ένα άτομο που έχει αναιμία, άλλες ένα άτομο με υπόταση, με υπερλιπιδαιμία, με σακχαρώδη διαβήτη, ή συνδυασμούς των παραπάνω, αλλά ακόμα και ένας υγιείς άνθρωπος αν εφαρμόσει μια τέτοια διατροφή δεν θα καλύπτονται οι ανάγκες του σε θρεπτικά συστατικά αφού αποκλείονται από την διατροφή του ορισμένες ομάδες τροφίμων. Είναι εξακριβωμένο ότι εφαρμόζοντας μια διατροφή όπου ορισμένα τρόφιμα απαγορεύονται και ορισμένα επιτρέπονται θα έχουμε απώλεια βάρους; Ας πάρουμε για παράδειγμα την διατροφή που θα έπρεπε να εφαρμόσουν τα άτομα με ομάδα αίματος Α. Αυτά τα άτομα θα πρέπει να αποκλείσουν από την διατροφή τους όπως είπαμε τα κρέατα ,τα γαλακτοκομικά κ.α. Αν καταναλώνουν σε ανεξέλεγκτες ποσότητες τα τρόφιμα που επιτρέπεται για την ομάδα αίματος τους θα χάσουν βάρος; Η απάντηση είναι όχι γιατί δεν είναι δυνατόν να προσλαμβάνεις περισσότερες ή και ίσες θερμίδες με αυτές που έχεις ανάγκη και να χάνεις βάρος. 

Έτσι το πιο σωστό είναι να εφαρμόζεις μια σωστή διατροφή εξισορροπημένη σε θρεπτικά συστατικά και προσαρμοσμένη στις δικές σου ανάγκες ώστε να παραμείνεις υγιείς, να χάσεις το περιττό σου λίπος και κυρίως να αποκτήσεις σωστές διατροφικές συνήθειες ,για να διατηρήσεις το βάρος σου μετά την απώλεια των περιττών σου κιλών. 

Δεν υπάρχει καμία κλινική απόδειξη για την μέθοδο αυτή. Οι εμπνευστές της πήραν ένα κομμάτι της βιοχημείας και διαστρεβλώθηκε όσο γίνεται. Αν ίσχυε αυτό τότε θα είχε εξαφανισθεί το ανθρώπινο είδος. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο όσοι έχουν διαφορετικό χρώμα ματιών θα έπρεπε να τρώνε και διαφορετικά φαγητά. Είναι απάτες συγκεκριμένων ανθρώπων για να βγάζουν χρήματα. Γίνονται εξετάσεις αίματος που δεν γνωρίζει κανείς που πάνε. 

Οποιοδήποτε διαιτολόγιο προτείνεται εμπίπτει στην παράβαση του νόμου που θέλει να δίνεται μόνο από εξειδικευμένο πτυχιούχο επιστήμονα διαιτολόγο. Τις μεθόδους αυτές δεν εφαρμόζονται από πτυχιούχους επιστήμονες που έχουν αναγνωρισθεί από την πολιτεία. Τα διαιτολόγια αυτά δίνονται από αυτοαποκαλούμενους διαιτολόγους που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την επιστήμη της Διατροφής - Διαιτολογίας. Όλοι αυτοί κάνουν μία διαφήμιση χωρίς να φέρουν καμία βιβλιογραφία και καμία επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση 

Οι άνθρωποι που δεν χάνουν εύκολα βάρος θα πρέπει πρώτα από όλα να ελέγξουν τυχόν προβλήματα όπως 

• Λειτουργία θυρεοειδούς 
• Ύπαρξη πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών 
• Πιθανή εμφάνιση αναιμίας 
• Έλεγχος του ζαχάρου στο αίμα 

Η χρησιμοποίηση διαιτολογίων που στηρίζονται σε αυτή τη μεθοδολογία, είναι αντίθετη στους κανόνες δεοντολογίας των Διαιτολόγων – Διατροφολόγων καθώς και όλη η επιστημονική κοινότητα κατακρίνει αυτή τη μεθοδολογία, διότι ο Διαιτολόγος σαν βασικό γνώμονα πρέπει να έχει την προάσπιση την υγείας των πελατών. 

Τα διαιτολόγια που σχεδιάζονται με βάση την ομάδα αίματος ή την τροφική δυσανεξία έχουν την ίδια επιστημονική βαρύτητα με τα διαιτολόγια που σχεδιάζονται με βάση το ζώδιο, δηλαδή είναι ΑΠΑΤΗ. 

Γιατροί απαντούν ότι όλα τα παραπάνω στερούνται νοήματος, από βιολογικής άποψης τουλάχιστον, και εφιστούν την προσοχή λέγοντας ότι το να δώσεις τέτοιου είδους ανισορροπία σε ένα διαιτολόγιο, αφαιρώντας κάποια τροφή ή υπερκαταναλώνοντας κάποια άλλη, μπορεί να υπάρξουν επικίνδυνες επιπτώσεις στον οργανισμό 



ΠΗΓΕΣ:http://www.mednutrition.gr, http://www.anew.gr, http://www.ert.gr, http://www.dietologoi.gr.

----------


## gpol

ευχαριστω τον gas για την τελικη μορφη του αρθρου

----------


## Vson

τρομερο αρθρο! φυσικα το ποσο ισχυει ...ειναι ενα κομματι κ αυτο :01. Wink:  nice job gpol

----------


## Gasturb

Ενδιαφέρων θέμα  κ ολοκληρωμένη η έρευνα σου gpol, ευχαριστούμε κ πάντα τέτοια!

Gt

----------


## anastasisk

Πολυ καλο gpol.Ειχα διαβασει και παλιοτερα ενα παρομοιο αρθρο και μου ειχε κινησει την περιεργεια.Ξερουμαι ομως κατα ποσο ισχυουν ολα αυτα?Εχει δοκιμασει καποιος να δομισει την διατροφη του με βαση αυτη τη διαιτα?

----------


## gpol

αν διαβασες το αρθρο η <ιατρικη> κατα το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο (για να μην πω 100%), λεει οχι σε τετοια διαιτα

----------


## Vson

ναι και δεν πρεπει να αποκλυουμε τροφες γιατι μπορουν να δημιουργηθουν πολλα προβληματα απο το να τρως συνεχως το ιδιο πραγμα.

----------


## gym

εχει δοκιμασει κανεις ενα τετοιο στυλ διατροφης? :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> εχει δοκιμασει κανεις ενα τετοιο στυλ διατροφης?


αυτο το σύστημα το γνωρίζω πολυ καλά παλιότερα το είχα μελετήσει και στο δικό μου στύλ αυτα που τρώω ταίριαζαν απόλυτα με αυτα που ενδείκνυνται για την δική μου ομάδα αίματος που είναι απο τις πιο παλιές και θέλει πολυ κρέας 

επίσης αυτη η διατροφή βοηθάει ανάλογα με την ομάδα του καθένα και έχει να κάνει και με παθήσεις που ευθύνονται αυτα που τρώμε και άν κάποιος τρώει σύμφωνα με αυτα που του επιτρέπει η ομάδα αίματος του , μειώνει τις πιθανότητες να παρουσιάσει κάποιο πρόβλημα που έχει την προδιάθεση .

δεν θυμάμε τωρα ακριβώς ποιές τροφες είναι για πια ομάδα αίματος , γιατι είχα ενα βιβλίο που εξηγούσε αναλυτικά τι ενδύκνειτε να τρώει ανάλογα με την ομάδα αίματος του

----------


## vaggan

> εχει δοκιμασει κανεις ενα τετοιο στυλ διατροφης?


ναι το 2003 συμφωνα με τον τυπο αιματος μου δεν επρεπε να τρωω κοτοπουλο απο κρεατικα και ντοματα απο λαχανικα...και καποια αλλα που δεν θυμαμαι εχω ακομα το βιβλιο συμφωνα με το βιβλιο.

----------

